# What time of day do you irrigate?



## Schreibdave (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm trying to minimize disease pressure so I would like to minimize the amount of time that the blades are wet. Watering at night when the lawn will be dew covered anyway seems to make the most sense to me. Does anyone disagree?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

I always time mine to finish at sunrise.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

coreystooks said:


> I always time mine to finish at sunrise.


+1

This is usually my preference.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I start around 3am


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I start at 3am also.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

My normal irrigation schedule runs from 3am - 6am.

Now that I'm germinating seed, it's 5 minutes per zone every 2 hours during daylight hours.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I start the lawn at 3 AM also. Usually finishes by 7-8 depending on how many zones need to water that day.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

What about irrigation and overseeding? Water multiple times s a day for shorter periods?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Munson said:


> I'm trying to minimize disease pressure so I would like to minimize the amount of time that the blades are wet. Watering at night when the lawn will be dew covered anyway seems to make the most sense to me. Does anyone disagree?


4 am

I live in the south and I have cool season grass. So I never water at night because that is just helping Fungus.

It depends on your grass type, location and night time temps. In general never water at night. OMMV


----------

